# MOT - Plated weight



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Just back from the MOT , MH passed OK but the weight was noted at nearly 3,700 kg to which the tester commented that it was overweight , of course I replied that it was plated to 3850 and showed him the tax book, he said not according to the plate on the chassis which is what the roadside checkers will go by if ever stopped. So does anyone know how I go about getting a new plate to attach ?

ps Also he said the MOT test for over 3500 kgs is a bit different and they have to rev the engine flat out for a while to test emissions , not looking forward to that.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

There are various people who can provide a new plate but I imagine that they will all need proof that the MH has indeed had it's weight upgraded. I don't know what a tax book is and whether it contains that proof but maybe if you call SVTech they can help.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks, The Tax book is what we in N. Ireland used to call the Registration Document ha ha .


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Gretchibald said:


> ps Also he said the MOT test for over 3500 kgs is a bit different and they have to rev the engine flat out for a while to test emissions , not looking forward to that.


Yes, I nearly cry when they do that!


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

I think you'll find that when your van was upgraded to 3850 and a replacement certificate issued, a new Vehicle Plate should have been issued at the same time to show the change, and affixed to the vehicle. Maybe this was overlooked along the way, but I'm sure when the paperwork is produced this matter can be cleared up.


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

Have a look around the van. The upgrade plate may be located in a different place. A common location is inside or outside around the door area into the habitation and also around the cab doors.

On mine which is a low profile (not an A class) the manufacturers plates are on the bonnet slam just above the radiator while the upgrade plate is on the drivers door jam.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi

My converter's plate, Swift 2004, is on an internal panel next to the passenger door pillar. Almost hidden behind the seat belt. Far from immeadiatly obvious place.

I would check for the converter's plate before you worry too much.

Regards

p-c


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've seen the plates all over the place, one was inside an external locker door, another on the side of the passenger seat base, on the back upright of the drivers step....


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Gretchibald said:


> Just back from the MOT , MH passed OK but the weight was noted at nearly 3,700 kg to which the tester commented that it was overweight , of course I replied that it was plated to 3850 and showed him the tax book, he said not according to the plate on the chassis which is what the roadside checkers will go by if ever stopped. So does anyone know how I go about getting a new plate to attach ?
> 
> ps Also he said the MOT test for over 3500 kgs is a bit different and they have to rev the engine flat out for a while to test emissions , not looking forward to that.


Alan

I just wrote this reply once and it disappeared but here goes again.

Our Arto had Revenue weight 3850kg but was plated by N+B at 3500kg on a plastic plate stuck just inside the door on the right low down on the back of the unit to right of driver's seat.

I contacted N+B who sent me a new plastic plate for 3850kg for free.

I have letter in front of me from Andre Barden. Contact him - he speaks English Tel +49 2654 9 33-0 or E-mail [email protected]

It was free in 2010 but Hymer Group may have changed this as Hymer used to charge.

Hope this sorts you.

Read your message on the 'Mountain' thread - will await further.

All Best to you both Geoff and Basia.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks Geoff, e.mail sent , here's hoping.

Kev , yes same as Geoff ,I also have an N&B plate just inside the MH near the door but it is also 3500.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Gretchibald said:


> Thanks Geoff, e.mail sent , here's hoping.


Your recompense for a free baguette delivery:wink2::grin2:


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

My Rapido was MOT'd today. The Boston tester stated that my vehicle weighed 3700kg. I have a ticket from the local weighbridge & fully loaded my van weighs 3480kg. When I discussed this with the MOT tester he said that they had the same conversation about most MH's being overweight. It transpires that the MOT machine weighs each axle then adds the two together which accounts for the discrepancy.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Devonboy said:


> My Rapido was MOT'd today. The Boston tester stated that my vehicle weighed 3700kg. I have a ticket from the local weighbridge & fully loaded my van weighs 3480kg. When I discussed this with the MOT tester he said that they had the same conversation about most MH's being overweight. It transpires that the MOT machine weighs each axle then adds the two together which accounts for the discrepancy.


It is clear from observation that axle weight is thrust onto the rollers and is the reason that the combined axle weight totals on the Automatic Test Lane is more than the weight when weighed on a weigh bridge. The video below shows the down thrust onto the rollers at 6.00 approx


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Devonboy said:


> My Rapido was MOT'd today. The Boston tester stated that my vehicle weighed 3700kg. I have a ticket from the local weighbridge & fully loaded my van weighs 3480kg. When I discussed this with the MOT tester he said that they had the same conversation about most MH's being overweight. It transpires that the MOT machine weighs each axle then adds the two together which accounts for the discrepancy.


Yes, that was my thoughts at the time so will weigh it elsewhere soon.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

nicholsong said:


> Alan
> 
> I just wrote this reply once and it disappeared but here goes again.
> 
> ...


Geoff,
Good news , got a reply from Niesmann , not Andre and not sure if it was a man or a woman as it was German name, asking for a photo of the old plate so looks like I might get a result here .Thank you again.
Alan


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Just an update on the plate. Niesmann directed me to Travelworld, who re contacted Niesmann and finally Travelworld came back to say yes we can supply you with a new stick on plate to 3850kgs - send £137 . Extortionate I thought but no choice I think but to bite the bullet !


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Gretchibald said:


> Just an update on the plate. Niesmann directed me to Travelworld, who re contacted Niesmann and finally Travelworld came back to say yes we can supply you with a new stick on plate to 3850kgs - send £137 . Extortionate I thought but no choice I think but to bite the bullet !


Alan

Stop. Let me think about this for 24-48 hours. I will come back to you but maybe by PM

Geoff


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Ok Geoff, will sit on it for a while , any help appreciated. 
Alan.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We have never had our van weighed at MOT

Has something changed to make this the norm ?

Sandra


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

You probably never noticed, the tech machinery they have at the testing center weighs as part of the brake test but it is incidental , the weight of the van is of no concern to an MOT. Next time look at the data screen and you will see the weights being displayed.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Gretchibald said:


> Just an update on the plate. Niesmann directed me to Travelworld, who re contacted Niesmann and finally Travelworld came back to say yes we can supply you with a new stick on plate to 3850kgs - send £137 . Extortionate I thought but no choice I think but to bite the bullet !


Woweee that is some expensive sticker.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Surely the braking capacity at MOT time is based on the vehicle weight as presented.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes Kev as a 3500kgs but incidentally the veh weighed 3700 which he said was not his concern for the MOT purpose. I don't know why it was booked as a 3500 as on the reg doc it is 3850.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Will he have seen the V5 Paul, it may pop up on is puter from the reg or VIN, also the last 3 vans we've had have all been 3500kg PLUS, but V5 left at 3500kg, Wentworth is 3700kg, but not on the V5, possibly due to licences???


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Sorry, but I've trying to get my head around this thread. If a MH comes out from the manufacturer and is registered with a Revenue weight of lets say 3500kg gross, then 3500 will show on the V5C, and the Plate affixed to the engine bay (or wherever it's placed) will show that same 3500. If for some reason the vehicle gross weight is increased to say 3850kg, then whoever Certifies this should surely automatically be affixing a new Plate showing the revised figure, and the Registered keeper sends off the V5C to the DVLA for amendation. There is the added bonus of it being registered then as a Private HGV with cheaper Road Tax as well. Can anyone put me straight, and perhaps even tell me I'm wrong in my assumptions? Mick


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

shingi said:


> Sorry, but I've trying to get my head around this thread. If a MH comes out from the manufacturer and is registered with a Revenue weight of lets say 3500kg gross, then 3500 will show on the V5C, and the Plate affixed to the engine bay (or wherever it's placed) will show that same 3500. If for some reason the vehicle gross weight is increased to say 3850kg, then whoever Certifies this should surely automatically be affixing a new Plate showing the revised figure, and the Registered keeper sends off the V5C to the DVLA for amendation. There is the added bonus of it being registered then as a Private HGV with cheaper Road Tax as well. Can anyone put me straight, and perhaps even tell me I'm wrong in my assumptions? Mick


Mick

One would think that would be how it should and does work.

However, when I bought our MH 4th hand the only weight on the V5C is at para [Y] Revenue Weight 3850kg and there is nothing entered at F.1 Max. permissible mass. Despite the fact that the V5C had been through DVLA's hands 4 times.

I simply got a new plastic plate from N+B for that higher weight. No need to got to DVLA as the weight was already there. Don't ask me what a non-UK policeman would make of it as para [Y] is no standard on the international format for the document, since some countries i.e. here in Poland do not use it as they do not tax vehicles annually at all - I think France also.

Crazy I know.

Geoff


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Gretchibald said:


> Just an update on the plate. Niesmann directed me to Travelworld, who re contacted Niesmann and finally Travelworld came back to say yes we can supply you with a new stick on plate to 3850kgs - send £137 . Extortionate I thought but no choice I think but to bite the bullet !


A couple of years ago my Hymer was delivered as a 4250kg van instead of the 4500 ordered, no problem , a phone call by the dealer and a new plate was sent to me by Hymer within 5 days. FoC of course.

tony


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

shingi said:


> Sorry, but I've trying to get my head around this thread. Mick


Me too, but vehicle is definately registered as 3850kgs and confirmed recently by Niesmann and Travelworld who checked prior to saying they could issue a new stick on plastic plate for £137 , yes pounds not Euros.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Apologies if I've forgotten what was said earlier in the thread but surely Travelworld should be paying for it if it was sold as such?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

shingi said:


> Sorry, but I've trying to get my head around this thread. If a MH comes out from the manufacturer and is registered with a Revenue weight of lets say 3500kg gross, then 3500 will show on the V5C, and the Plate affixed to the engine bay (or wherever it's placed) will show that same 3500. If for some reason the vehicle gross weight is increased to say 3850kg, then whoever Certifies this should surely automatically be affixing a new Plate showing the revised figure, and the Registered keeper sends off the V5C to the DVLA for amendation. There is the added bonus of it being registered then as a Private HGV with cheaper Road Tax as well. Can anyone put me straight, and perhaps even tell me I'm wrong in my assumptions? Mick


The weight on the V5 has nothing to do with any sticker or plates except the original one from the base vehicle manufacturer, any others are up to the owner to declare, some manufacturers will upgrade the van as a matter of course, perhaps they do a block with SV tech and get a good rate, but when eventually sold the new owner may not have the licence to drive over 3500kg so the V5 is standard.


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Sounds to me then that there must be several MH's being driven around with weights exceeding 3500kg, their owners not being aware of it, and not being able to rely on what the V5 shows, and so will therefor be unwittingly driving around without holding the correct D/Licence? I'm even more confused now!!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It gets worsererer.

Not forgetting those vans which are less than 3500kg from the factory, our Wentworth plated weight was 3400kg, now it's 3700kg, but not on the v5, it is as always the drivers responsiblit to check everything, ignorance not being an excuse under law.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

peribro said:


> Apologies if I've forgotten what was said earlier in the thread but surely Travelworld should be paying for it if it was sold as such?


The MH is 2003 , I bought it off the previous owner about 7 years ago ( just before he died) so who knows what !


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Gretchibald said:


> The MH is 2003 , I bought it off the previous owner about 7 years ago ( just before he died) so who knows what !


So how do you know the weight has been uprated? Is it just the the registration document?


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes it's stated at 3850 on the V5 reg doc and I have been taxing it at that for the last 6 years but also when I contacted Niesmann recently this was their reply quote-

Dear Mr. Mayberry,

thank you very much for your information.

In fact the Arto is already registered with 3.850 kg you only need a new type plate from us showing also 3.850 kg.

For this please contact our Service Partner Travel World in Telford Shropshire and order the type plate with article number 8046751. They can also inform you about the price.


........and then of course I contacted Travelworld and they said quote -

Hi Mr Mayberry

I have been asked to contact you regarding your New Type Plate.

Cost of this part is £137.92 Inc Vat & Delivery

Please let me know if you wish to go ahead with this order. If you wish to proceed, please send me a photo of your Existing plate and you full address and contact details so I can set you up on our system.

Many Thanks

Mac

Mac Mckenzie


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi

I would contact SVTech and see what their price is for a new plate only. It may be cheper than their full uprating price?

It must be very frustrating.

Regards

p-c


----------

